# NYU - TISCH ASIA -  accepted



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,

This discussion is created in order for students who got accepted in tisch asia, get in touch beforehand. 

In addition we can exchange our skype/email so we can discuss about tisch and everything else.

If we have any questions about th eprogram, or if we hesitate we can all discuss it together.

(my first issue is accomodation)


----------



## fiorile (Apr 13, 2009)

count me in

my email is fiorilest@gmail.com


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 13, 2009)

perfect!

anyone else? lol


----------



## fiorile (Apr 17, 2009)

hey all, i just now created a facebook group for the coming students of this fall.welcome join us and share everything about tisch. 

search"NYU Tisch Asia 2009-2012", then you will find the group.still don't know where are the majority??

me: fiorilest@gmail.com


----------



## Calaur (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi All!
 I have also been accepted to the program.
I was also wondering if any of you (not american students) had applied to the Fulbright scholarship...
skype name: calaur20 if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 23, 2009)

hey calaur, yes it's my case. skype name: elbigg


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 23, 2009)

i cant find you on skype. i'm also french by the way.


----------



## Calaur (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey it's me Aurite... ;-)
I just wanted to know if they were other people in our case...


----------

